# Does anyone know this 1980s vegetarian cookbook ?



## rick_h (Oct 24, 2020)

I am searching for a vegetarian cookbook that my girlfriend used to have , but has never been able to re-find. I'm afraid details are scanty - it's American, a female author, probably published in the 1980s. Standout recipes were a sort of vegetarian miso soup with thinly cut carrot and vinegar ; a soup with pistou and a lovely stock which was made from just simmering garlic for a long time. Not much to go on I know, but any suggestions gladly received.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Perhaps Moosewood Cooking by Mollie Katzen. I think that was by far the most popular vegetarian cookbook of that era.

Does this look familiar?

https://www.food.com/recipe/moosewoods-miso-soup-477615


----------



## rick_h (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks so much for this  - I'll get a copy and investigate (only doubt is my girlfriend thought this had a photo on the cover, whereas the copies of this I've seen online are hand drawn - but it was a long time ago).


----------



## terri7b2 (Dec 22, 2020)

rick_h said:


> I am searching for a vegetarian cookbook that my girlfriend used to have , but has never been able to re-find. I'm afraid details are scanty - it's American, a female author, probably published in the 1980s. Standout recipes were a sort of vegetarian miso soup with thinly cut carrot and vinegar ; a soup with pistou and a lovely stock which was made from just simmering garlic for a long time. Not much to go on I know, but any suggestions gladly received.


i have a copy of this book if you need anything from it.


----------

